# back tension release



## Mobucks_08 (Nov 11, 2010)

There is no such thing as a back tension release it is a form of releasing u can do it with a finger, thumb or hinge release


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

back tension defined is the timed contraction of the dominant draw side rhomboid muscles.that causes a micro sliding action of the scapula toward the spine.which moves your draw elbow enough to rotate your hand and fire the release.Larry Wise..also a hinge type release works best in my opinion to acheive this and with determination and patience is the most accurate way to release an arrow


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks...I sorta have the idea!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The others are right that "back tension" is a method of executing a release. You can use back tension on any type of release, but some are easier than others to manipulate with back tension or scapula motion.

The tip that helped me the most is that "the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, hands, arms shoulders, etc, are just hooks and levers."

Generally hinge type and thumb trigger releases are more suited to BT, but there have been some great shooters that used other types. 

The key to shooting with BT is to learn to do it subconsciously. You want to be able to focus your conscious mind completely on the target and let your subconscious mind take care of release manipulation and follow through. Probably the best source for learning to do this is the book Idiot Proof Archery.

There is a lot more to it than this. There must be a couple of million words written about BT just here on AT. Enter the phrase into search and you will be reading for several weeks. The problem is that a good portion of the information is wrong. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------

